

Show HN: IRMFT – A web app for sharing first time experiences - IRMFT
http://www.irmft.com/

======
IRMFT
Hey guys! I am excited to share this project that I developed using AngularJS.
IRMFT (I Remember My First Time) is a website which aims to collect the
stories and recollections of various life experiences, from the first time you
chugged beer, to the first car you bought, and of course the first time you
had sex. I would love to get HN's feedback!

